# Hasselblad Acquired by DJI?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2017)

```
The Luminous Landscape  is reporting that Hasselblad has been acquired by DJI, though no official announcement from either company has been made.</p>
<p>Back in November of 2015, Hasselblad and DJI entered into a “strategic partnership”.</p>
<p>Hasselblad has been on the block for a while, Canon Inc. looked at their books a few years ago, though their interest in an acquisition may not have been serious.</p>
<p><strong>From Luminous Landscape:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>It would be comforting, albeit naive, to think that everything will remain consistent and that no significant changes will take place, but I can assure you that this will not be the case. DJI sees a future in Hasselblad. I’m sure the Chinese market loves a brand like Hasselblad and it will be wildly successful there. But, what about the rest of the world? Can DJI maintain the iconic tradition and sales of such a mature and recognized brand?”</p>
<p>“Information relayed in this article was obtained from numerous credible and reliable sources. Although the final conclusion has not yet been confirmed by Hasselblad or DJI, I am confident in my sources and believe that a formal announcement is forthcoming. <a href="https://luminous-landscape.com/hasselblad-acquired-dji/">Read the full article</a></p></blockquote>
<p>Acquisition rumors generally never come to fruition, but Luminous Landscape definitely has some trust in their sources.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 5, 2017)

Clearly DJI is doing something right, so if this is true, it could be good news all around.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 5, 2017)

We're going to see drones flying with medium format cameras soon!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 5, 2017)

I believe Hasselblad has everything to win, by getting an owner willing to finance a longer term strategy. Chinese capital is a lot more patient than what we see in the West. Hasselblad have been in a hand to mouth situation for much too long. Hopefully, this will bring some exiting medium format products to the market.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 5, 2017)

That would be an interesting development. PhaseOne was interested in buying Hasselblad, but the Swedish government intervened so it didn't happen.

Why DJI would get an OK to buy Hasselblad and PhaseOne wouldn't is, well, interesting. Maybe good old bad blood between Sweden and Denmark ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> We're going to see drones flying with medium format cameras soon!



That has already happened, its history now. DJI is just finishing the buyout that they started earlier.

https://www.dpreview.com/news/5438453594/hasselblad-dji-medium-format-drone-kit


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 6, 2017)

kaihp said:


> That would be an interesting development. PhaseOne was interested in buying Hasselblad, but the Swedish government intervened so it didn't happen.
> 
> Why DJI would get an OK to buy Hasselblad and PhaseOne wouldn't is, well, interesting. Maybe good old bad blood between Sweden and Denmark ;D



Source for this "Swedish government intervened"? I couldn't find anything in my searching attempts.
We usually get along quite nicely with the **************** Danes, and they accept our quirkiness. 

Edited by Mod to remove insult


----------



## kaihp (Jan 6, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > That would be an interesting development. PhaseOne was interested in buying Hasselblad, but the Swedish government intervened so it didn't happen.
> ...



My source is a friend who is a former employee at PhaseOne.

And it's OK for the Swedes to insult us Danes - we do it right back at them. It's called the Scandinavian brotherly love ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 7, 2017)

I got a warning. I couldn't reply to the mail, but I see this thread as appropriate for a clarification.

Sorry, I didn't see it as that (_an insult to other nationality_). Nor did I intend for it to be treated as an insult.
What I wrote was in the way that we pull each others legs. I live less than 5km's away from Denmark, in a part of Sweden that once belonged to Denmark. They call us something insulting, and we return the favour. Then we laugh and share a beer. (_Both parts can start this._)
It's rather obvious to all in my neighbourhood - on both sides of the border - that we do this with a special love for each other, but with harsh language. Many Danes commute to work on the Swedish side, and we do the same. We are brothers and sisters, and as such we quarrel at times.
We are only "enemies" when we meet in a game of soccer, and that will only last for 90 minutes. Afterwards we hug, sing and drink beer.

/End of hijacked thread.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 7, 2017)

kaihp said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > kaihp said:
> ...



*Good good, Kaihp!* I kind of knew that you would understand it correctly. *thumbs up*
I was curious because I couldn't find info when searching official documents by the government, nor anything on a quick scroll through Hasselblad's web.


----------

